# looking for partner



## angelo (Aug 19, 2008)

i have been in tree business for a few years, and realize i need a partner. I have bucket truck/new chipper/dump trucks/loader/ropes etc. Looking for experienced or willing to learn person. No guarantees on workload, the more we get the more we cut. i am located in north haven, ct


----------



## mastermind24 (Aug 19, 2008)

im definately interested, im in litchfield county..

i have a lot of equipment, just started advertising again trying to bring in more work, i want to start working in fairfield county. send me a private msg with a # and some more info about you and your business, ask anytihng you want to kno.
--chris


----------

